# find a job in hospitality



## simsavsel (Aug 12, 2010)

how easy it is to find a job in order to travel to australia


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

First you need a visa that allows you to work.
Department of Immigration & Citizenship
Then there's always competition for work, especially so in areas like hospitality which is more casual/part-time and not requiring a high skill level.


----------

